# 2021.5 VW ATLAS SE WITH TECH NO LANE ASSIST???



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Traded our 2019 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline) for 2021.5 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline). Awesome, right? Nah, not really...the lane assist is no longer provided on the 2021.5 SE trim. Lane assist is now only offered on SEL and higher trims. Kick myself in the ass for not checking this prior to purchase. Looked at the sticker and even compared it with my 2019 Atlas...but somehow, didn't notice that lane assist was gone from the 2021.5 model. It was offered on the 2021 SE models, but apparently VW of America decided to take it away from the 2021.5 SE Tech trims. Ridiculous. 

Called VW to inquire about the missing feature and was told they had multiple people with the same query in the past several weeks that traded their 2019 Atlases that had lane assist only to find out 2021.5 didn't have it. Lady on the phone said she would pass my info to VW corporate so maybe someone will call me back.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

sheaffer said:


> Traded our 2019 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline) for 2021.5 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline). Awesome, right? Nah, not really...the lane assist is no longer provided on the 2021.5 SE trim. Lane assist is now only offered on SEL and higher trims. Kick myself in the ass for not checking this prior to purchase. Looked at the sticker and even compared it with my 2019 Atlas...but somehow, didn't notice that lane assist was gone from the 2021.5 model. It was offered on the 2021 SE models, but apparently VW of America decided to take it away from the 2021.5 SE Tech trims. Ridiculous.
> 
> Called VW to inquire about the missing feature and was told they had multiple people with the same query in the past several weeks that traded their 2019 Atlases that had lane assist only to find out 2021.5 didn't have it. Lady on the phone said she would pass my info to VW corporate so maybe someone will call me back.


Check mirrors heat. It's missing too and front camera. I did the same. Trade 2019 se with tech to 21.5 cross sport se with tech r line. Like the car but missing this features. Can't activate high beam assistant because no front camera. 
Did on 2019 using obdeleven 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Yep. Heated mirrors are gone too. Looked in the manual. They are not even mentioned in there! So DUMB!


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

So apparently the heated mirrors come on automatically when you hit the defrost button? No mention of this in the manual.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

sheaffer said:


> So apparently the heated mirrors come on automatically when you hit the defrost button? No mention of this in the manual.


I guess but I used to use a lot when it's a rainy day 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

I believe there are 2 "technology" options either SE or SEL can have if ordered that way. The higher $ one would include lane assist and NAV, 360 camera, etc

I am not a fan of the auto lane correct feature unless you have turn signal on...I prefer just having the warning light in the mirrors

Like anything else you buy...read the label first to see if it meets your expectations


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Chimera21 said:


> I believe there are 2 "technology" options either SE or SEL can have if ordered that way. The higher $ one would include lane assist and NAV, 360 camera, etc
> 
> I am not a fan of the auto lane correct feature unless you have turn signal on...I prefer just having the warning light in the mirrors
> 
> Like anything else you buy...read the label first to see if it meets your expectations


You right and you wrong. 
Can't check all small details a specialy when you change to similar one just newer.
It's ok. Lesson learned 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

sheaffer said:


> So apparently the heated mirrors come on automatically when you hit the defrost button? No mention of this in the manual.


This is default operation in most cars these days. Turn on rear defrost, side view mirror heat (if equipped) turns on too.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

mtbsteve said:


> This is default operation in most cars these days. Turn on rear defrost, side view mirror heat (if equipped) turns on too.


How can I tell if I have the heated mirrors? It was on the list of exterior features when I ordered the vehicle, but now I am not sure. Should there be a heated symbol on the mirror somewhere? 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion.  

🍺


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> How can I tell if I have the heated mirrors? It was on the list of exterior features when I ordered the vehicle, but now I am not sure. Should there be a heated symbol on the mirror somewhere? 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion.
> 
> 🍺


Looks like they were standard on every model.










Specific to 21.5 models


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Here are the two documents I reference often when it comes to what was included/excluded per trim level. One is newer, specifically for the 21.5 models, the other was for the changeover to 21.5 models about a year ago so maybe someone can locate a newer document. These came from a google search I did.

You can view specific changes from 21 to 21.5 in the file labeled as "MY2021_Retail_Order_Guide_US_atlas2.pdf" , at least for that build week, which seems to have been what the rest of the 21.5 models were built like. The notes are in red and indicate the exact differences from 21 to 21.5. Can't locate a similar doc for the 18-20 models though, some of you long timers might have that info to add to this thread.


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

Do you guys know if we can add the lane keep assist option on the 2021 atlas ? After purchasing the vehicle ?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Superz20 said:


> Do you guys know if we can add the lane keep assist option on the 2021 atlas ? After purchasing the vehicle ?


Only if you will be able to add front camera


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

Zenia said:


> Only if you will be able to add front camera


And this has to be done from VW right? I just leased it last night and noticed it after smh... my dad has the 2019 and he had it standard so I assumed not to check on this one


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Superz20 said:


> And this has to be done from VW right? I just leased it last night and noticed it after smh... my dad has the 2019 and he had it standard so I assumed not to check on this one


Yes 
I had a 2019 Se and I was be able to activate High Beam assistant and Line Assistant was standard because it was equipt with front camera 
On my 2021 Se with tech is no camera, no line assist and I cant activate High Beam assistant because of the this 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

Zenia said:


> Yes
> I had a 2019 Se and I was be able to activate High Beam assistant and Line Assistant was standard because it was equipt with front camera
> On my 2021 Se with tech is no camera, no line assist and I cant activate High Beam assistant because of the this 🤷‍♂️


Are you gonna take to VW to see how much they would charge to add lane keep assist?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Superz20 said:


> Are you gonna take to VW to see how much they would charge to add lane keep assist?


No
I don't need a HighBeam assistant on 2021 CS because I activate a Dynamic Lights and it's more than enough light output for me, I use High Beam on CS couple of times just for test .
Line assistant was good on the long trips but I can leave without .
If you have OBD11 you can activate a lot of stuff on your CS


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

Zenia said:


> No
> I don't need a HighBeam assistant on 2021 CS because I activate a Dynamic Lights and it's more than enough light output for me, I use High Beam on CS couple of times just for test .
> Line assistant was good on the long trips but I can leave without .
> If you have OBD11 you can activate a lot of stuff on your CS


Ahh sounds good thanks I'm gonna check with VW if they can add lane assist and how much it would cost..

Thanks for your help !


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Superz20 said:


> Ahh sounds good thanks I'm gonna check with VW if they can add lane assist and how much it would cost..
> 
> Thanks for your help !


Depending on what you think it will do, it might not be worth it. I have found it pretty helpful on longer drives, something to play around with and help with mild cross winds. But, if you are expecting it to make the Atlas drive itself, it really isn't designed for that. It will nag you after 10-20 seconds so only really useful if activated and you have to pick something up from the floor or have some winds you are dealing with. For that purpose it was great. Others have asked primarily about the self driving benefits but in my opinion it is behind other manufacturers that give you more freedom (more time) from touching the wheel, for better or worse. I could certainly live without it but now after having it will want it on all future cars, especially as the tech improves.


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> Depending on what you think it will do, it might not be worth it. I have found it pretty helpful on longer drives, something to play around with and help with mild cross winds. But, if you are expecting it to make the Atlas drive itself, it really isn't designed for that. It will nag you after 10-20 seconds so only really useful if activated and you have to pick something up from the floor or have some winds you are dealing with. For that purpose it was great. Others have asked primarily about the self driving benefits but in my opinion it is behind other manufacturers that give you more freedom (more time) from touching the wheel, for better or worse. I could certainly live without it but now after having it will want it on all future cars, especially as the tech improves.


So I was thinking for both small duration drives and long.. but I was told dealer that it's factory installed and I can't add it on .. is this true


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Superz20 said:


> So I was thinking for both small duration drives and long.. but I was told dealer that it's factory installed and I can't add it on .. is this true


I'm sure anything CAN be installed but to add the camera you'd need a new windshield, mirror, interior trim, probably an additional control module for lane keeping, and the camera itself. Probably additional wiring as well.


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

bboshart said:


> I'm sure anything CAN be installed but to add the camera you'd need a new windshield, mirror, interior trim, probably an additional control module for lane keeping, and the camera itself. Probably additional wiring as well.


No point in getting aftermarket but the vw in ny bayside told me they can't do it..


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Superz20 said:


> No point in getting aftermarket but the vw in ny bayside told me they can't do it..


I’m not talking aftermarket. I’m saying you’d need all those OEM parts just to add the camera. That’s probably why no dealer will touch that install.


----------



## Superz20 (Oct 6, 2021)

bboshart said:


> I’m not talking aftermarket. I’m saying you’d need all those OEM parts just to add the camera. That’s probably why no dealer will touch that install.


Ahh yea I understand.. thanks for the update.. just kinda upset I missed this when leasing this last night


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Superz20 said:


> Ahh yea I understand.. thanks for the update.. just kinda upset I missed this when leasing this last night


I wouldn’t worry about it too much. I have rarely ever used the feature. You still have to keep a hand on the wheel or at least tap it every ~20 seconds. Kind of annoying.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

bboshart said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it too much. I have rarely ever used the feature. You still have to keep a hand on the wheel or at least tap it every ~20 seconds. Kind of annoying.


You don't have to keep your hands on the wheel with the water bottle hack.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

*DesertFox* said:


> You don't have to keep your hands on the wheel with the water bottle hack.


I’d rather not have to “hack” to keep my hands off the wheel. I get that some have had success, but with a three year old in the back seat, I don’t trust it enough.


----------



## ChrisVWOhio (Oct 11, 2021)

I don't believe it's an available dealer add on at this moment...however, even if it became available I imagine it would be very expensive!


----------



## DDSDDS (9 mo ago)

sheaffer said:


> Traded our 2019 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline) for 2021.5 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline). Awesome, right? Nah, not really...the lane assist is no longer provided on the 2021.5 SE trim. Lane assist is now only offered on SEL and higher trims. Kick myself in the ass for not checking this prior to purchase. Looked at the sticker and even compared it with my 2019 Atlas...but somehow, didn't notice that lane assist was gone from the 2021.5 model. It was offered on the 2021 SE models, but apparently VW of America decided to take it away from the 2021.5 SE Tech trims. Ridiculous.
> 
> Called VW to inquire about the missing feature and was told they had multiple people with the same query in the past several weeks that traded their 2019 Atlases that had lane assist only to find out 2021.5 didn't have it. Lady on the phone said she would pass my info to VW corporate so maybe someone will call me back.





sheaffer said:


> Traded our 2019 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline) for 2021.5 Atlas SE with Tech (Rline). Awesome, right? Nah, not really...the lane assist is no longer provided on the 2021.5 SE trim. Lane assist is now only offered on SEL and higher trims. Kick myself in the ass for not checking this prior to purchase. Looked at the sticker and even compared it with my 2019 Atlas...but somehow, didn't notice that lane assist was gone from the 2021.5 model. It was offered on the 2021 SE models, but apparently VW of America decided to take it away from the 2021.5 SE Tech trims. Ridiculous.
> 
> Called VW to inquire about the missing feature and was told they had multiple people with the same query in the past several weeks that traded their 2019 Atlases that had lane assist only to find out 2021.5 didn't have it. Lady on the phone said she would pass my info to VW corporate so maybe someone will call me back.


Same here traded in 2018 SE for 2022 SE 4 Motion.
Called dealers, VW Customer Care, Twitter and nothing will be done, no add on, completely stubborn response. No lane assist. Not to happy!


----------



## iYell2Much (12 mo ago)

I'd be surprised if they made the change that quickly due to Supply Chain issues but that's most likely the case. I came to the 2021.5 SE Atlas we have after trading in a similarly equipped Subaru Ascent. The infotainment and performance is much better in the VW but the Subaru had a much better safety suite of features.


----------



## capiltony (7 mo ago)

I found out that our 2022 SE w/ Tech (purchased 4 days ago) didn't come with it after the fact. Our sales person assured it had it though. We had it in the Palisade we traded in, and it worked well, but only used it once. I'm too cautious of a driver to rely on any automated system. I don't use it in my BMW X7 or my M6 either.


----------

